# Pachelbel anyone?



## Lukecash12

Here is a list (admittedly still being worked on) that I've been putting together recently: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F09BF1B4CC360014

Very interesting and intelligent composer. His sense of balance, elegance, and subtle emotions makes him seem like an early Mozart. If anyone also has good performances to add to the list, feel free to give forth references (if you'd like to throw me a bone, that is).

Any other Pachelbel fans out there?


----------



## Krummhorn

Lukecash12 said:


> . . . Any other Pachelbel fans out there?


You bet - especially his organ works. I perform many of those regularly.


----------



## nickgray

He's on my "gotta listen to" list. Aside from one piece of his, to my shame, I've never heard any Pachelbel yet, but not to worry, he'll get his turn. Now (and in foreseeable future) I'm exploring other Johanns... there's just way too many of them


----------



## Lukecash12

nickgray said:


> He's on my "gotta listen to" list. Aside from one piece of his, to my shame, I've never heard any Pachelbel yet, but not to worry, he'll get his turn. Now (and in foreseeable future) I'm exploring other Johanns... there's just way too many of them


No kidding. Amongst my play lists there are 6 Johann's and probably many more to come. Compare that to one Felix, 4 Charles', 4 Sergei's, and a smattering of other names. Not to mention a lot of people from the Bach family.


----------



## Air

I would say Pachelbel was more of an early Bach/Beethoven. 

I have a CD of his organ works played by Gustav Leonhardt and have been increasingly impressed by the tiny Magnificat Fugues in the 8 church modes. Pachelbel works beautifully with the subject and counter-subject, as well as with much of the lighter melodic material that is reminiscent of Mozart. The Bach / Beethoven traces I picked up especially in the lighted-hearted and brisk Magnificat-Fugue No. 5, which resembles the fugue of Beethoven's 28th piano sonata, as well as some Bach keyboard work that I've been trying to think of all day, but it just doesn't come at the moment.

But one cannot deny that his Magnificat-Fugue No. 4 is one of the most beautiful organ works ever written, period.


----------



## Lukecash12

Air said:


> But one cannot deny that his Magnificat-Fugue No. 4 is one of the most beautiful organ works ever written, period.


I certainly wouldn't try to deny it.


----------



## starry

Lukecash12 said:


> Here is a list (admittedly still being worked on) that I've been putting together recently: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F09BF1B4CC360014
> 
> Very interesting and intelligent composer. His sense of balance, elegance, and subtle emotions makes him seem like an early Mozart. If anyone also has good performances to add to the list, feel free to give forth references (if you'd like to throw me a bone, that is).
> 
> Any other Pachelbel fans out there?


On that playlist I thought the second part of the Recreation Musicale and the Praeludium, Fantasia were the best.

Of the Magnificat-Fugue pieces mentioned I think No1 is quite good as well as No.4.


----------



## World Violist

Lukecash12 said:


> No kidding. Amongst my play lists there are 6 Johann's and probably many more to come. Compare that to one Felix, 4 Charles', 4 Sergei's, and a smattering of other names. Not to mention a lot of people from the Bach family.


Well, if you add John's to your Johann's (anglicized!)... I don't know if I want to go there.

2 Bach's, Brahms, Pachelbel, Adams, Williams, Cage, Sibelius, etc. etc. etc. The list keeps going, and going, and going...


----------



## Lukecash12

starry said:


> On that playlist I thought the second part of the Recreation Musicale and the Praeludium, Fantasia were the best.
> 
> Of the Magnificat-Fugue pieces mentioned I think No1 is quite good as well as No.4.


Yes, the Praeludium is magnificent. I'm not sure what instrument I'm addicted to the most right now, it could very well be either the sitar or the organ. Haven't found a very good guru for the sitar yet, so I'd guess I'd have to say the organ, because I can play it.


----------



## alfine

Yes, Pachelbel - the channone in f is one of my favourite pieces and more worthy as his signature tune than the canon.


----------



## emiellucifuge

"Pachelbel anyone?"

Ashamedly not further than the canon, any recomendation on where to start?


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> "Pachelbel anyone?"
> 
> Ashamedly not further than the canon, any recomendation on where to start?


My favorites, as I mentioned above, are the Magnificat Fugues in the 8 church modes. This excellent user has them posted all the way from the primi toni to the quinti toni. (Let's hope he finishes sometime soon)

Truly a religious experience, especially on a late night.


----------



## Tapkaara

Isn't PacBell a telephone company?


----------



## World Violist

Tapkaara said:


> Isn't PacBell a telephone company?


I agree with that dude who did the Pachelbel Rant. It's all some humongous conspiracy. There are all these companies who sound exactly like his name (Taco Bell, PacBell, goodness knows whatever else there is), there are countlessly huge numbers of songs that use exactly the same chord progression as his most famous piece of music...

I think Pachelbel started the war between popular and classical culture.

Honestly, once you start to think about it, it all starts to come together. Pachelbel was the one-hit wonder of the baroque era, right? And ever since then, classical music has been moving steadily farther away from that sort of structure, never mind the fact that the classical era was so repulsed by Pachelbel's creation that they more or less completely ignored Baroque conventions... except for that accursed chord structure. Beethoven tried to do away with it but failed anyway, and nobody else really succeeded until Wagner. That's why so many people worship Wagner as a demi-god, and why he got his own opera house. It was a reward. And this is also why Schoenberg is so controversial; he tried to steal Wagner's thunder.

This is entirely why Pachelbel's music is so impossibly much ignored. The classical-era composers wanted to prevent any other pieces like the canon from emerging from his oeuvre.

...


----------



## Tapkaara

Too bad. The Canon in D is probably a lovely piece of music, but it has become so tarnished by its use in commericals, movies, relaxation CDs and weddings. Same thing with the music of the Nutcracker Suite.


----------



## yohji_nap

Pachelbel is probably my favorite composer, or really close to that. It's such a shame few people listen to his music only because he was primarily an organ composer, and the organ isn't too popular. I love his chaconnes, especially F minor, D minor and C major; there are dozens of incredible Magnificat fugues; there are also two minor mode ricercars (don't care much for the C major one) and some very beautiful stuff here and there in his chamber and harpsichord works.

He was much more important historically than most people think, too: he almost single-handedly created the so-called Central German organ school, influenced half of the Bach family including JS (who even in his last works looked back to forms popularized by Pachelbel), his pupils carried his influence as far as England and the New World, and apparently he also introduced new genres to keyboard music, but unfortunately these works are only known through mentions in contemporary accounts. The man even planned to publish a modal version of the Well-Tempered Clavier ("preludes and fugues in all tones"), but sadly that collection is also lost.

If anybody's looking for a recommendation, I'd like to suggest starting with Nigel Allcoat's recordings of organ works (three discs), or maybe you'd prefer Werner Jacob's version (one disc). There are complete sets of organ works by Payne and Bouchard, but, much as I respect them both (Payne particularly, for he would often record neglected repertoire), I don't think either is a particularly good performer.


----------



## nefigah

Thank you for this thread! Believe it or not, Pachelbel's organ works constituted some of my first exposure to classical music. In my various journeys through various composers, it's been a long time since looking into him again.



yohji_nap said:


> If anybody's looking for a recommendation, I'd like to suggest starting with Nigel Allcoat's recordings of organ works (three discs), or maybe you'd prefer Werner Jacob's version (one disc). There are complete sets of organ works by Payne and Bouchard, but, much as I respect them both (Payne particularly, for he would often record neglected repertoire), I don't think either is a particularly good performer.


And thanks for this recommendation. I went ahead and ordered the Werner Jacob.


----------



## Welsh Classical Fan

emiellucifuge said:


> "Pachelbel anyone?" Ashamedly not further than the canon, any recomendation on where to start?


And what's wrong with the Canon? 

"All Together Now" by the Farm uses it as a base and it was played to good effect during the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2008 Summer Olympics.


----------



## nefigah

Welsh Classical Fan said:


> And what's wrong with the Canon?
> 
> "All Together Now" by the Farm uses it as a base and it was played to good effect during the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2008 Summer Olympics.


Well, I think his point was that you can have absolutely no clue who Pachelbel is, yet have heard that piece, so it doesn't really count for saying you've explored Pachelbel


----------



## yohji_nap

nefigah said:


> And thanks for this recommendation. I went ahead and ordered the Werner Jacob.


You're welcome! It'd be great if you could share your impressions here once you get the disc


----------



## 52paul

I have recently added Pachelbel to my series of portraits of classical composers. It is an etching and collagraph print.










I have also added him to the website I am in the process of building at:

http://www.52composers.com/pachelbel.html

Any comments, corrections, suggestions, contributions welcome.


----------



## Marc

Pachelbel anyone?

Yep. Here is one. 

Right now enjoying this organ disc:










I'm also fond of the London Baroque recording with chamber music, issued by Harmonia Mundi.

http://www.amazon.com/Pachelbel-Canon-Gigue-Chamber-Works/dp/B0000007A6


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

52paul said:


> Any comments, corrections, suggestions, contributions welcome.


I visited your 52 composers site. I picked Handel. The portraits there are all crap. Sorry, but you did ask.


----------



## Johnny

Pachelbel is one of many I want to explore further. I only know the famous canon piece. Thanks for the recommendations. I'll try and track down the Nigel Allcoat and Werner Jacob ones when I get a chance.


----------



## Ingélou

Here is the Canon played on a cannon by my violin teacher & his friends; they play for weddings in East Anglia in the UK. Fiddle Guru is the one on the far left. A beguiling idea!


----------



## Novelette

Ingenue said:


> Here is the Canon played on a cannon by my violin teacher & his friends; they play for weddings in East Anglia in the UK. Fiddle Guru is the one on the far left. A beguiling idea!


Elegant and very appropriate.


----------



## neoshredder

Welsh Classical Fan said:


> And what's wrong with the Canon?
> 
> "All Together Now" by the Farm uses it as a base and it was played to good effect during the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2008 Summer Olympics.


Love the Canon. Just like the Four Seasons. I don't let the overuse of it bother me. They are used often for a reason.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Love the Partie No.1 in F major, T.331, and other works of his, but WHY...Pachelbel...WHY the Canon!????


----------



## Celloissimo




----------



## Lukecash12

neoshredder said:


> Love the Canon. Just like the Four Seasons. I don't let the overuse of it bother me. They are used often for a reason.


It just isn't one of the most intriguing forms, imo.


----------



## yohji_nap

So sad to see this wonderful composer so badly neglected. There are quite a few reasons for this, I think - his best works are organ pieces, and the organ is quite far from being the most popular instrument. And then there's the transparency of Pachelbel's writing, a kind of contrapuntal and harmonic simplicity that makes his music unsuitable for organists' competitions. Many people prefer to play something technically complex, rather than musically complex. At any rate, here's a slew of Youtube videos, to hopefully revive the topic - there are a couple of piano versions here, if you hate church organs.

A rather well played Chaconne in F minor, one of the better known pieces:





A few botched notes, too much staccato playing, but still the truth of the piece shines through. The textures may be simple, but the metaphysics are absolutely staggering - you can literally feel the affekt shifting and changing, endlessly - bit hampered by the organist's wishes, but oh well. And what an ending - soaring to the skies, the texture becomes thinner and thinner... And we're brought back to the sad melancholy of earthly existence. There was a time when I couldn't help associating this with Pachelbel's career - his stint in Vienna yielded no important position, his London offer he had to refuse, and so he remained in the *cough*provincial*cough* Nuremberg, far away even from the more advanced Northern German organs of his time. The piece works quite well on many instruments, e.g. here's a piano reading many will find beautiful:





Another chaconne to look for is the D minor one, but that is usually played with too much bombast for my liking - you can find quite a few performances on Youtube, and take your pick. And here's the very opposite of bombast - one of the best elevation toccatas ever. You can pick between good playing and bad sound - 





Or better sound but somewhat poorer playing here: 




Ah, what a piece! I wish the first player had a proper instrument, inside a church, with good natural reverb... alas. Still, nicely played - just a couple of mistakes, etc. - and the music is right up there with Froberger's and Frescobaldi's specimens, I think.

And here are a couple of Magnificat fugues played by Nigel Allcoat, whose records I recommended here... some 5 years ago: 




Not the best the Magnificat fugue cycle has to offer, but I think the first piece is quite breathtaking - and beautifully simple. Too many organists play this one in a silly staccato fashion, but played this way it is like strong winds before a storm - exhilarating! I still think Allcoat's recordings are a must for any Pachelbel fan - miles beyond any other organist, particularly the very first CD (which contains the F minor chaconne, the G minor fantasia, among other things).

And here's another Magnificat fugue with a singular subject that serves to slow down time here and there throughout the fugue:





The whole collection of 90+ fugues has many jewels like this one - for those who're willing to give some of their time and study the scores. Unusual subjects, mesmerizing and strange texture changes (there's a fugue that skips back and forth between organ counterpoint and lute-like brise' passages!), simple and elegant fugues, etc. Wholeheartedly recommended, at least to simply download the free scores from IMSLP and check them out. Of course, like any texturally simple music, they require a lot of musicianship - but that's another story.

Pachelbel's harpsichord suites - some authenticated, some accepted as Pachelbel "until further notice", so to speak - also hold quite a few beautiful pieces, like this Gavotte:





Played here in a very romantic way on a piano, it doesn't lose its charm and effectiveness - and I couldn't find my favorite E minor Gavotte on Youtube, but it's available on a Joseph Payne CD of Pachelbel's harpsichord suites. The same user recorded a few other pieces, including a very nice F# minor Sarabande (also possibly inauthentic), played a bit too slow for my liking, but still quite enchanting.

That one makes me think of Schubert's small dance pieces, especially as played by Uchida. Fun fact: contemporary biographers prased Pachelbel's harpsichord ouvertures, none of which survive. All we have are these harpsichord suites, some of which may have been written by other composers. Another fun fact: shortly before his death, Pachelbel announced a collection of Preludes and Fugues in all church tones. Sounds familiar? Of course. Had it survived, we'd have a very interesting precursor to _The Well-Tempered Clavier_. As such, we only have Fischer's _Ariadne musica_, which I believe should also be known as _A Collection of Extremely Tiny Pieces that Tries to Make Up for Their Size by Using Most Keys (Yet not All of Them)_.

So there, hope someone finds this post useful. If someone does, let them stay away from the recent Pachelbel set on CPO. It contains an astounding amount of disinterested playing from people performing music they don't particularly like, and you'd be better off with older recordings - Jacob's, for instance, or Payne's complete set (played not too well, but complete!), Tuma... even Bouchard, although you get tired of his organ's sound quite quickly.


----------



## Mandryka

Has anyone recorded the magnificat fugues _ in a way that makes them interesting to hear? _ I know it can be done, because of the handful recorded by Martin Neu.


----------



## Bulldog

Being an organ enthusiast, I very much enjoy Pachelbel's organ compositions. I have the cycle done on Dorian by Blanchard (?) and on Centaur by Payne. Also have a few single discs, the best being from Rubsam on Naxos.


----------



## Mandryka

yohji_nap said:


> So sad to see this wonderful composer so badly neglected. There are quite a few reasons for this, I think - his best works are organ pieces, and the organ is quite far from being the most popular instrument. And then there's the transparency of Pachelbel's writing, a kind of contrapuntal and harmonic simplicity that makes his music unsuitable for organists' competitions. Many people prefer to play something technically complex, rather than musically complex. At any rate, here's a slew of Youtube videos, to hopefully revive the topic - there are a couple of piano versions here, if you hate church organs.
> 
> A rather well played Chaconne in F minor, one of the better known pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few botched notes, too much staccato playing, but still the truth of the piece shines through. The textures may be simple, but the metaphysics are absolutely staggering - you can literally feel the affekt shifting and changing, endlessly - bit hampered by the organist's wishes, but oh well. And what an ending - soaring to the skies, the texture becomes thinner and thinner... And we're brought back to the sad melancholy of earthly existence. There was a time when I couldn't help associating this with Pachelbel's career - his stint in Vienna yielded no important position, his London offer he had to refuse, and so he remained in the *cough*provincial*cough* Nuremberg, far away even from the more advanced Northern German organs of his time. The piece works quite well on many instruments, e.g. here's a piano reading many will find beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another chaconne to look for is the D minor one, but that is usually played with too much bombast for my liking - you can find quite a few performances on Youtube, and take your pick. And here's the very opposite of bombast - one of the best elevation toccatas ever. You can pick between good playing and bad sound -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better sound but somewhat poorer playing here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, what a piece! I wish the first player had a proper instrument, inside a church, with good natural reverb... alas. Still, nicely played - just a couple of mistakes, etc. - and the music is right up there with Froberger's and Frescobaldi's specimens, I think.
> 
> And here are a couple of Magnificat fugues played by Nigel Allcoat, whose records I recommended here... some 5 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best the Magnificat fugue cycle has to offer, but I think the first piece is quite breathtaking - and beautifully simple. Too many organists play this one in a silly staccato fashion, but played this way it is like strong winds before a storm - exhilarating! I still think Allcoat's recordings are a must for any Pachelbel fan - miles beyond any other organist, particularly the very first CD (which contains the F minor chaconne, the G minor fantasia, among other things).
> 
> And here's another Magnificat fugue with a singular subject that serves to slow down time here and there throughout the fugue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole collection of 90+ fugues has many jewels like this one - for those who're willing to give some of their time and study the scores. Unusual subjects, mesmerizing and strange texture changes (there's a fugue that skips back and forth between organ counterpoint and lute-like brise' passages!), simple and elegant fugues, etc. Wholeheartedly recommended, at least to simply download the free scores from IMSLP and check them out. Of course, like any texturally simple music, they require a lot of musicianship - but that's another story.
> 
> Pachelbel's harpsichord suites - some authenticated, some accepted as Pachelbel "until further notice", so to speak - also hold quite a few beautiful pieces, like this Gavotte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played here in a very romantic way on a piano, it doesn't lose its charm and effectiveness - and I couldn't find my favorite E minor Gavotte on Youtube, but it's available on a Joseph Payne CD of Pachelbel's harpsichord suites. The same user recorded a few other pieces, including a very nice F# minor Sarabande (also possibly inauthentic), played a bit too slow for my liking, but still quite enchanting.
> 
> That one makes me think of Schubert's small dance pieces, especially as played by Uchida. Fun fact: contemporary biographers prased Pachelbel's harpsichord ouvertures, none of which survive. All we have are these harpsichord suites, some of which may have been written by other composers. Another fun fact: shortly before his death, Pachelbel announced a collection of Preludes and Fugues in all church tones. Sounds familiar? Of course. Had it survived, we'd have a very interesting precursor to _The Well-Tempered Clavier_. As such, we only have Fischer's _Ariadne musica_, which I believe should also be known as _A Collection of Extremely Tiny Pieces that Tries to Make Up for Their Size by Using Most Keys (Yet not All of Them)_.
> 
> So there, hope someone finds this post useful. If someone does, let them stay away from the recent Pachelbel set on CPO. It contains an astounding amount of disinterested playing from people performing music they don't particularly like, and you'd be better off with older recordings - Jacob's, for instance, or Payne's complete set (played not too well, but complete!), Tuma... even Bouchard, although you get tired of his organ's sound quite quickly.


I quite enjoyed Payne's harpsichord suites CD, good straight forward meat and potatoes playing. I'll try to hear Nigel Allcoat. Have you heard Rubsam's CD? Werner Jacob's is another one I enjoyed, and Joseph Kelemen's.

For hexacordum Apollinis I recently discovered the excellent performance by Huguette Grémy-Chauliac. I have a bootleg of Leonhardt playing the Aria Sebaldina in St Petersburg just before he died, very movingly IMO. If you want it you can PM me.


----------



## Krummhorn

I frequently present Pachelbel for my preludes/postludes at the church where I am the organist. Delightful to play and hear.


----------



## Lukecash12

Krummhorn said:


> I frequently present Pachelbel for my preludes/postludes at the church where I am the organist. Delightful to play and hear.


What would you say you've enjoyed playing the most?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

That bass at 04:22 of the Chaconne had some authority. No, it's good stuff - Pachelbel is actually the most known musician of our time, considering the Canon's omnipresence .


----------



## Lukecash12

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> That bass at 04:22 of the Chaconne had some authority. No, it's good stuff - Pachelbel is actually the most known musician of our time, considering the Canon's omnipresence .


Most know and "under-known" at the same time, really. I don't doubt Pachelbel himself would go mad if he heard the incessant repetitions of his canon, a piece already repetitive by it's own nature.

How about some chamber music?


----------



## Lukecash12

Lol, was wondering if someone had made an entry for Pachelbel in the guestbooks, then I figured "of course he has an entry". Turns out I made an entry myself! Shows how good my memory is


----------



## premont

Mandryka said:


> I quite enjoyed Payne's harpsichord suites CD, good straight forward meat and potatoes playing. Have you heard Rubsam's CD? Werner Jacob's is another one I enjoyed, and Joseph Kelemen's.


Yes, these are the ones I also would recommend in the first hand - and also Franz Ramml.



Mandryka said:


> For hexacordum Apollinis I recently discovered the excellent performance by Huguette Grémy-Chauliac. I have a bootleg of Leonhardt playing the Aria Sebaldina in St Petersburg just before he died, very movingly IMO. If you want it you can PM me.


Sad to say, that Grémy-Chauliac disappointed me a lot. A conservative 1960-style reading. and a charmless revival harpsichord. Well, Marga Scheurich also plays in conservative style on a revival harpsichord, but I find her interpretation very much more inventive and expressive.


----------



## Mandryka

premont said:


> Yes, these are the ones I also would recommend in the first hand - and also Franz Ramml.
> 
> Sad to say, that Grémy-Chauliac disappointed me a lot. A conservative 1960-style reading. and a charmless revival harpsichord. Well, Marga Scheurich also plays in conservative style on a revival harpsichord, but I find her interpretation very much more inventive and expressive.


Yes well my love affair with Huguette didn't last for long.

Have you heard the Aria Sebaldina played on a clavichord by Jarolav Tuma, on a Supraphon Cd? I think that's full of yearning, longing, sadness etc. & co. And great technique - lots of variety in the touch.

Strangely I listened to some vol 11 of Payne's Pachelbel yesterday (or maybe Monday), there are some suites on clavichord, and a nice organ!


----------



## premont

Mandryka said:


> Have you heard the Aria Sebaldina played on a clavichord by Jarolav Tuma, on a Supraphon Cd? I think that's full of yearning, longing, sadness etc. & co. And great technique - lots of variety in the touch.


No, never heard it. And it seems quite unavailable.



Mandryka said:


> Strangely I listened to some vol 11 of Payne's Pachelbel yesterday (or maybe Monday), there are some suites on clavichord, and a nice organ!


Would you go so far as to recommend Payne's Pachelbel?


----------



## Mandryka

premont said:


> No, never heard it. And it seems quite unavailable.
> 
> Would you go so far as to recommend Payne's Pachelbel?


That's a shame about Tuma's Pachelbel clavichord cd - you can download it at high quality if you want from Qobuz. I enjoyed the Pachelbel more than the Froberger, strangely.

As far as Payne's Pachelbel goes, I don't feel confident to recommend the whole thing. But I will say that I enjoyed volume 10, nice music, nice organ (Eisenstadt), straightforward playing, not brutal, showing off the colours of the organ.


----------



## christomacin

Yes, I'm a Pachelbel fan. His six partitas are every bit as tuneful and masterful as the Canon in D. His organ music is sperb, especially the Chaconne in F Minor. Then there's his choral religious music like the Easter Cantata.


----------



## Triplets

Is most of Pachelbel’s output for the Organ?


----------



## Myriadi

Triplets said:


> Is most of Pachelbel's output for the Organ?


Most of the surviving output, yes. You can see a full list here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Johann_Pachelbel

From what I recall, he wrote a lot of chamber music and cantatas, but most of all that is lost.


----------



## christomacin

yohji_nap said:


> So sad to see this wonderful composer so badly neglected. There are quite a few reasons for this, I think - his best works are organ pieces, and the organ is quite far from being the most popular instrument.


I'll make this easier for organ haters - here's the Chaconne in f minor in orchestral garb. No excuse now:


----------



## Mandryka

And here's Bob van Asperen playing a Pachelbel Chaconne, on good form






It comes from a concert in Nuremberg earlier this year, the whole thing's on youtube here


----------



## bharbeke

I'll throw in a recommendation for the Fugue in C as performed by Antoine Bouchard.


----------



## Mandryka

bharbeke said:


> I'll throw in a recommendation for the Fugue in C as performed by Antoine Bouchard.


I can see 32 of Pachelbel's fugues in C major played by Antoine Bouchard, which one do you mean?

Does anyone know why Pachelbel wrote so many Magnificat fugues? Were they supposed to be played in alternatim with the sung magnificat?


----------



## Triplets

christomacin said:


> I'll make this easier for organ haters - here's the Chaconne in f minor in orchestral garb. No excuse now:


I'm not an Organ Hater, but my wife is. I'm Jewish, she's RC, and the Organ reminds her to much of Church. Since I'm not encumbered by those childhood associations I really like Organ music but I can only play it when she isn't around.
I would of thought that given the popularity of the you-know-what, there would be arrangements of Pachelbel's music for viol ensembles, etc.


----------



## bharbeke

Mandryka said:


> I can see 32 of Pachelbel's fugues in C major played by Antoine Bouchard, which one do you mean?


I have no idea at this point. I did not realize there were many pieces with that title by Pachelbel. How do people usually differentiate his works (opus number, catalog number, something else)?


----------



## JeffD




----------

